# Dog ate a sock and...



## annabelle07 (May 3, 2007)

I have a 2 year old Female Chocolate Lab, she has gotten socks befor and threw them up, and this time she threw it back up but now it seems that she is Constipated. She will not eat (wich has been 2 days now), she drinks water, but also having trouble Pooping. I bought some laxatone from the vet to try to ease it for her, She just moaps around constantly laying down then getting up and walking around, she acts like she doesnt want to do anything and the weirdest part of all of it is that she will not touch food. Anyone have any other answers or help?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

As a fellow person that is owned by a Lab, I do sympathize. My Lab once literally ate one of my favorite gloves. I was not a happy with him when he did that.
However, I do think that your Lab needs a trip to the vet if you haven't already done so. It is possible that a thread or something from the sock has wrapped itself around an intestine. This will cause death and needs IMMEDIATE medical care. My vet has seen this happen many times, so I try to keep anything dangerous like that away from my Lab, though accidents do happen. But PLEASE take this dog to the vet. Please keep us posted. I tend to worry about the health problems of the dogs that own the forum members.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Get your dog to the vet ASAP! It sounds like your girl has all the clasic signs of a blockage, which can be fatal.

good luck with her and keep us updated.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

If your dog has a blockage, which is highly likely, she will die without surgery. She needs to see a vet NOW!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Misskiwi67 said:


> If your dog has a blockage, which is highly likely, she will die without surgery. She needs to see a vet NOW!



Absolutely - get your dog to the vet immediately.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Two days is already too long to go without medical attention. Get to the vet now!


----------



## cstegemann (May 3, 2007)

Sounds like Labs will be Labs 
But seriously, we almost lost our now 3-year old chocolate lab to a blockage - a tank top - after numerous sock and underpant swallowings. Our laundry has been more secure than Fort Knox for a long time, but it takes Gus only seconds to swallow my sock when I drop it on the floor after changing clothes after work. Dogs are not allowed in the laundry room in our house and we have more hampers than other furniture in the bedroom to keep all laundry under lock and key. 
I recently registered here because I've been curious to know if other dogs swallow clothes like Gus does. He doesn't chew or nurse on them and hasn't since he was a baby, but he will grab an item of clothes and gulp, gulp, gulp, it's gone.
About a year ago, he exhibited about two days of constipation followed by one day of lots of vomiting. We went straight to the vets who had done his TPLO knee surgeries as a young dog. They did x-rays and saw the shirt and immediately did his "foreign body removal" surgery. Unfortunately, Gus has a lot of allergy issues and developed a serious allergic reaction to the internal sutures. We had brought Gus home after the tank top was removed from his belly, he had one good day, and then started with the vomiting again and couldn't keep anything down. I was in tears. I thought they had "cured" him and couldn't fathom what was wrong. We knew he hadn't eaten any more laundry. We got him to the vet just in time for emergency surgery. The allergic reaction had caused most of his interal organs to swell and twist. Blood had been cut off to parts of his stomach and intestine. After a surgery that removed the dead tissues of his stomach and intestine and patching back together his digestive system, Gus is doing better but has slow digestion - lots of gas now. 
Anyway, that's my story. Gus has not been deterred from the laundry, and I can tell you every instance that a sock goes missing in our house. 
If you suspect that your dog has eaten/swallowed/chewed anything and then shows signs of digestive problems, get to the vet. Our vet told us that in some cases, the item is only so far down the tubes that they can just "fish it out" without surgery. Lucky for us, the surgeon just happened to be working late when we brought Gus in the second time. He seems to care for Gus almost as much as we do and did not hesitate to tell his surgery team to get things ready. All we had to do was tell him to save Gus's life.
Anyway, seems like part of caring for a lab is locking up your laundry.
keep us posted - hope everybody is ok.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

3 weeks ago my boy flat coat had surgery for a blockage caused by a sock..... I now own the most expensive sock in history BUT I still have my boy..... 
we almost lost him and by the time he got the vet at 1am in the middle of a snowstorm he was in shock..... 

Go to the VET now...... and put your laundry away...... 
s


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Two weeks ago my neighbors rottie pup (6 months) ate an entire sock and they induced vomitting with hydrogen peroxide. It worked, the whole thing came back up (yuck)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I guess that solves the age-old mystery of what always happens to the second sock.

I must have been really lucky with my lab. He was a good eater (72 cookies) but never showed any appetite for laundry.


----------



## annabelle07 (May 3, 2007)

Sorry its been so long we've just been in chaos and not been able to reply. We got her to the vet in time. She went through surgery and they found the other sock, but she had massive damage to her intestines and they have been keeping her to monitor her. there is a possibilty that the damaged intestine can "die" and that will be fatal but the doctor has is almost positive she'll be ok as long as nothing but a liquid diet is fed to her for 3 weeks. we have dog proofed oour house now complete with lidded laundry baskets and everything else on higher shelves. We almost waited too late to take her due to lack of money. and we almost lost her. if anyone out there is experiencing something like this and is low on money i advise a very helpful credit card company whose specific use is medical emergencies. her surgery totaled 725 dollars and without the credit care card we wouldnt have had the money. Now we are investing in pet insurance. its took us one dog with a broke leg and now this to learn our lesson. thanks for all yalls concern heres a pic of our babies Annabelle and Rowdy (black and chocolate labs.)


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh my gosh I am sorry for your financial stress but you sooo did the right thing. I hope your dog will be okay, I am sooo glad you brought them to the vet. Keep us updated on their recovery--it may have been a financial burden but you saved their life and that is priceless!!!!


----------

